# 30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein



## armin (29 Okt. 2008)

1. Du lernst schon in der Fahrschule, dass man im Winter mit Sommerreifen keine Alpenpässe überqueren kann, nur weil man Allrad hat.

2. Auf Fernreisen hat keiner Vorurteile gegen dich, weil noch nie jemand etwas von dem Land gehört hat, aus dem du kommst.

3. Du musst nicht jedes Jahr extra nach Österreich zum Ski fahren reisen.

4. Du kannst über die Deutschen schimpfen, aber Audi, Opel, Porsche, VW, BMW oder Mercedes fahren.

5. Du weißt, was du bekommst wenn du in einem Gasthaus Topfengolatschen mit Schlagobers und einen Verlängerten bestellst.

6. Du musst dich bei der Fußball WM nicht ärgern weil die Nationalmannschaft es sowieso nie weiter als bis zur Vorausscheidung schafft.

7. Du lebst in einem der wasserreichsten Staaten der Erde (davon braucht man ja bekanntlich reichlich zum Bier brauen).

8. Du bist in einem Land, dass so klein ist, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es von einem Meteoriten getroffen wird, ziemlich gering ist.

9. Du kannst Ski fahren und beherrscht es überdies, in den Sessellift einzusteigen, ohne dass der Liftwart die gesamte Anlage anhalten muss.

10. Dieter Bohlen, Oliver Kahn und Gerhard Schröder sind nicht deine Landsleute.

11. Du kannst den Schwachsinn und die Gemeinheiten, die du so im allgemeinen verzapfst, in solch einer Lautstärke von dir geben, dass nicht das ganze Lokal daran teilhaben muss.

12. Die Holländer fahren mit ihren Wohnwagen höchstens 300 km durch dein Land.

13. Du kannst Kaffee, Chance, Chemie und Colgate richtig aussprechen.

14. Du kannst "Nein" sagen, ohne schon beim zweiten Buchstaben zu kapitulieren.

15. Du musst deinen Kaffee weder "Blümchenkaffee" noch "Plörre" nennen.

16. Du kriegst ein Schnitzel auch ohne Tunke runter.

17. Alle Welt glaubt, dass Beethoven Österreicher, Hitler aber Deutscher war.

18. Du kannst deine Kultur-Flaschen im Deutschen Privatfernsehen entsorgen.

19. Du weißt, dass "heurig" gleichbedeutend ist mit "diesjährig".

20. Du musst nicht zwischen Westerwelle, Merkel, Schröder und Stoiber wählen.

21. Du wirst nicht für einen Deutschen gehalten, selbst wenn du versuchst deutsch zu reden.

22. Dein "Atomkraftwerk" strahlt nicht!

23. Du kannst 10 Krügel deutsches "Bier" trinken und hast keine Probleme (außer mit der Blase), während ein Deutscher spätestens beim dritten Märzen eingeht.

24. Bevor du mit dem Auto die Spur wechselst, vergewisserst du dich, dass diese auch frei ist.

25. Mit einer kleinen Transitkundgebung kannst du halb Europa lahmlegen.

26. Österreich hat gute Weine, Deutschland hat deutsche Weine.

27. Du läßt die Sau immer und überall raus, ein Ballermannaufenthalt ist dazu nicht notwendig.

28. Adelstitel kannst du dir sparen, dafür kennst du aussagekräftige Berufstitel.

29. Deine Feinde in Österreich sind dir lieber als deine Freunde in Deutschland.

30. Du kennst nicht nur den Unterschied zwischen Schmäh und Humor, sondern hast auch noch zumindest ein bisschen von beidem.


----------



## Katzun (29 Okt. 2008)

zeig das blos nicht den hern borsti, dann wird er noch eingebildeter


----------



## jottka (1 Nov. 2008)

Das sind eigentlich alles Gründe, nach Österreich auszuwandern, zumal das Motorradfahren dort viel mehr Spaß macht!


----------

